# Which of these Decarb times/temps?



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 1, 2015)

I've found time and temp suggested all over the map for decarbing in the oven.

Is there any *consensus* among the decarboxylation crowd as to which one of these I should use?

1. 240f* - 45 mins.
2. 290f* - 30 mins.
3. 250f* - 27 mins.
4. 310f* - 18 mins.
5. 212f* - 90 mins.
6. 290F* - 9 mins.
7. 220f* - 2 hours


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2015)

The slower you decarb the better. 
But you can still recover most, the only real issue is you cant visually tell when its done with this method.


----------



## fumble (Oct 4, 2015)

@qwizoking 
, I found a chart for decarbing that I have been using. It uses a double decarb method. I only have copied down what I needed, but the chart claimed that this method ensures a 95% decarb.

for THC: 1st heating: 221f for 15 mins. Let cool. then 2nd heating: good - 248f for 60 mins. better- 221f for 90 mins

for CBD: 1st heating 221f for 15 mins. let cool. then 2nd heating: good - 248f for 60 mins. better - 284f for 30 mins.

what do you think of this?


----------



## qwizoking (Oct 4, 2015)

As far as 95%.
Thats impossible, the cooh on thca makes it about 10% larger of a molecule.

As i was saying or trying too, a set time can get you around where you want to be. But without watching visually youll never know. Even if you cut down your own fresh material, ratios of compounds are different.
Thc is more sensitive than cbd, a longer extraction time can raise ratios of cbd, its also less sensitive to light and a little more polar. Cbn is not directly formed from thc's breakdown. To limit cbn formation try and keep out as much air as possible. Oven fans etc. And stay away from high temps 350+. But the slower you decarb the more youll retain.
I always advise 210 or whatever water boils at, at your elevation for the most "like bud" extract vs typical sedative edibles

Im not sure what the reason for the 2 different times and temps during decarb


----------



## fumble (Oct 4, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> As far as 95%.
> Thats impossible, the cooh on thca makes it about 10% larger of a molecule.
> 
> As i was saying or trying too, a set time can get you around where you want to be. But without watching visually youll never know. Even if you cut down your own fresh material, ratios of compounds are different.
> ...


Thanks for the reply  I'm not sure what the reasoning is for the 2 different times and temps. I decarb on a cookie sheet covered tightly with foil, so no air to worry about. I believe you are referring to the double boil method with this 
*I always advise 210 or whatever water boils at, at your elevation for the most "like bud" extract vs typical sedative edibles *I am doing large amounts of trim at a time...375 grams...in my butter. How would I go about doing your above method with a large amount?


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm trying boiling water in oven bags today at 1 hour 40 minutes.


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 5, 2015)

Using the oven bag in boiling water was a massive fail. Ended up with wet weed.

Now, I'm trying 250*/30 minutes in a sealed jar in the oven. As soon as 30 minutes are up, I remove the jar and place it in the freezer to cool.

I have a bunch of leaves I'm trying to add to my food. I want to make the THC active but keep the other medicine too.

Another idea I had was to just make 00 caps so one decarb session has to do it all.


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 5, 2015)

240° @ 60 minutes works well for me. 


Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 5, 2015)

SlimTim said:


> 240° @ 60 minutes works well for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


Do you think that would work for dry herb and 00 caps?


----------



## SlimTim (Oct 5, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> Do you think that would work for dry herb and 00 caps?


Check this out, it's pretty well what I do
http://www.marijuanagrowershq.com/decarboxylating-cannabis-turning-thca-into-thc/comment-page-2/

Sent from my SM-N920V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Earlyriser76 (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks. I'm trying 240* @ 1 hour today. No freezer this time as I think that added moisture.


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 10, 2015)

Can I decarb in coco oil? Or is it too late. Cooh normally is a gas @ 210F but locked into the solvent and rebonds??


----------



## skepler (Oct 10, 2015)

iHearAll said:


> Can I decarb in coco oil? Or is it too late. Cooh normally is a gas @ 210F but locked into the solvent and rebonds??


I always decarb my coco oil, ~25 minutes at 245°F. You can watch it stop bubbling when the decarb is done.


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 10, 2015)

Impressive


----------



## Eltomcat (Oct 21, 2015)

yeah this decarb stuff gives me a headache. Is the Same time and heat used for kief?


----------



## iHearAll (Oct 21, 2015)

Iv used it @ ~250f for 15-20 with hash. Worked fine every time. Im saying approximately because I use a little black and Decker personal oven and its just a dial with the temp valuess


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 5, 2015)

iHearAll said:


> Iv used it @ ~250f for 15-20 with hash. Worked fine every time. Im saying approximately because I use a little black and Decker personal oven and its just a dial with the temp valuess


thanks. After decarb how long should I cook it for( have it on low in crockpot)? I figured a couple of hours?


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 5, 2015)

Eltomcat said:


> thanks. After decarb how long should I cook it for( have it on low in crockpot)? I figured a couple of hours?


Id do 10-20 minutes but an Hour max and that's probably overkill. If you're not batch cooking a pound of kief I mean. But even then an hour is extreme. Concentrated thc will dissolve pretty easily. Low heat with a thermometer or microwave the coco oil and try and mix kief in for 5ish minutes, keeping in mind you'll have floaty bits of leaf and stuff. Once its disolved in, its go time from my experience. Bud takes so long to cook because the thc concentration is so much smaller.


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 5, 2015)

oh shit I hope I didn't mess anything up I went 3 hours.. I can't wait to make some cookies and see what happens.


----------



## skepler (Nov 6, 2015)

Eltomcat said:


> thanks. After decarb how long should I cook it for( have it on low in crockpot)? I figured a couple of hours?


Why would you cook it after you decarb? After decarb it is done, ready for baking/eating.


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 6, 2015)

Should be fine. Above our conversation is one where someone is describing a process that takes about 3 hours to decarb. Sooo since Iv never looked at my thc under a compound microscope, I'd say my method is likely weak, comparatively. But since you cooked it for three hours at a similar temp to decarbing temp, then likely all that happened is you have a better percent decarb and minimal losses still. 

Sounds good!


----------



## Eltomcat (Nov 6, 2015)

iHearAll said:


> Should be fine. Above our conversation is one where someone is describing a process that takes about 3 hours to decarb. Sooo since Iv never looked at my thc under a compound microscope, I'd say my method is likely weak, comparatively. But since you cooked it for three hours at a similar temp to decarbing temp, then likely all that happened is you have a better percent decarb and minimal losses still.
> 
> Sounds good!



shit man got pretty messed up last night! Just from one small sized cookie. My wife ate two she woke up complaining she's still too high. Lol making another batch today!!


----------



## GreenStick85 (Nov 9, 2015)

Earlyriser76 said:


> I've found time and temp suggested all over the map for decarbing in the oven.
> 
> Is there any *consensus* among the decarboxylation crowd as to which one of these I should use?
> 
> ...


Ok why does 290f at 9 mins but 310 twice that?


----------



## skepler (Nov 10, 2015)

GreenStick85 said:


> Ok why does 290f at 9 mins but 310 twice that?


The higher the temp the faster the decarb. If you go over about 260°, the THC drops off more quickly as it degrades more quickly at higher temps.
250° seems to be a decent trade-off for time vs. temperature.


----------



## Happygirl (Nov 9, 2016)

First method no decarb wasted 1 1/4 oz trim, bud, leaf this yrs grow not really cured long 1pound unsalted butter 1.5 quart Crock pot 24 hrs method no potency . My second attempt decarb 230 degrees for 50 minutes 14.3 great.same bud. reg size crock pot 8 hrs strain cool. ( not very potent) My next decarb will be 293 @ 7-9 minutes. 2 1/2 sticks 24 hrs regular. Size crock low. Any thoughts


----------



## iHearAll (Nov 9, 2016)

Happygirl said:


> First method no decarb wasted 1 1/4 oz trim, bud, leaf this yrs grow not really cured long 1pound unsalted butter 1.5 quart Crock pot 24 hrs method no potency . My second attempt decarb 230 degrees for 50 minutes 14.3 great.same bud. reg size crock pot 8 hrs strain cool. ( not very potent) My next decarb will be 293 @ 7-9 minutes. 2 1/2 sticks 24 hrs regular. Size crock low. Any thoughts


did you break down you bud first? still 50 minutes shoulda cut it. maybe you arent eating that much. thatd realistically make like 28 fully stoned servings.


----------



## Happygirl (Nov 9, 2016)

Ok this was my second attempt I gave a good size piece to someone to try they smoke daily and have eaten edibles before. I gave him a 2x2 maybe, was the size they said it was a good buzz and enjoyed it. I also am very pleased with the dosage for my first real experience the outcome. I would like it a bit stronger awwww shucks practice makes perfect lol.


----------



## Happygirl (Nov 9, 2016)

iHearAll said:


> did you break down you bud first? still 50 minutes shoulda cut it. maybe you arent eating that much. thatd realistically make like 28 fully stoned servings.


I think I could've definitely broke it down more than I did.


----------



## Happygirl (Nov 9, 2016)

skepler said:


> The higher the temp the faster the decarb. If you go over about 260°, the THC drops off more quickly as it degrades more quickly at higher temps.
> 250° seems to be a decent trade-off for time vs. temperature.
> View attachment 3539838


Really like this temp.


----------



## skepler (Nov 9, 2016)

Happygirl said:


> Ok this was my second attempt I gave a good size piece to someone to try they smoke daily and have eaten edibles before. I gave him a 2x2 maybe, was the size they said it was a good buzz and enjoyed it. I also am very pleased with the dosage for my first real experience the outcome. I would like it a bit stronger awwww shucks practice makes perfect lol.


I use 2 oz per pound of coconut oil, and 2.5 grams of decarbed oil per edible.


----------



## Happygirl (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks haven't gotten to oils yet. Third attempt will be 290 decarb temp thinking on doing next, shortest time less stink in house .


----------



## mnocito (Apr 8, 2022)

I sucked at decarbing. I wasted too much product trying to do it at home the dyi way. I went to Amazon and got a decarber that has 3 settings. All have worked to decarb and they infuse butter/coconut oil.


https://amzn.to/367wm80




Happy Baking (pun intended)


----------

